# Time don´t forget



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

*British Summer Time ends tomorrow so don't forget to put your clocks back by one hour tonight.*

I hate when this happens


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi Siobhanwf

An extra hours sleep Ah Heavan:clap2::clap2::clap2:

Peter

Ps how much did it cost?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

PETERFC said:


> Hi Siobhanwf
> 
> An extra hours sleep Ah Heavan:clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> ...


Yep Peter but tell my boxer that!!


----------



## Gabriel_S (Apr 21, 2010)

PETERFC said:


> Hi Siobhanwf
> 
> An extra hours sleep Ah Heavan:clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> ...


Yup, an extra hour sleep. 

Unfortunately I'll go to the office before sunrise and leave after sunset. Going to be a few months without sunlight for me. Might as well be a vampire...


----------

